# SS 150mm Ausfallenden?



## iNSANE! (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es schon die 150mm Ausfallenden gibt, und wenn ja, was die etwa kosten.

Ausserdem frage ich mich ob die 100% die gleiche Geo am Rad belassen wie die 135mm - klingt diletantisch, aber nur um sicher zu gehen: NUR die Breite ändert sich, oder?

Sind das dann spezielle "SS" Ausfallenden, oder einfach "Intense 150mm" Ausfaller? Ich will auf keinen Fall die Geo auch nur ein Stück verändern, dadurch dass dann die falschen Ausfallenden kommen. Was wäre die korrekte Kennung der 150mm SS drop-outs?

Wer hat Erfahrung mit 73er BB und 150er HR? Passt das wenigestens "halbwegs" wenn man KeFü fährt (auf die Kettenlinie bezogen)?

Danke!


----------



## fx:flow (1. Juni 2008)

geometrie bleibt gleich, nur breite ist wie gesagt anders.

sind soweit eigtl immer die selben ausfallenden.

uzzi vpx-ausfallenden sind die gleichen wie am socom usw usf., nur die m6-dinger jetzt, die den tire rub beheben, sind halt anders, aber naja, is ja klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2008)

Supergut! Danke!

Kostenpunkt? - Etwa?
Wie siehts mit der Kettenlinie aus? Passt das noch halbwegs?


----------



## fx:flow (2. Juni 2008)

hier n 73er il, xtr mit einem shimano-spacer auf der antriebsseite. hinten 150er nabe. 0 probleme mit der kettenlinie.

kostenpunkt? schreib ms-racing eine pn, die dürften es wissen.


----------



## Christiaan (2. Juni 2008)

Ich habe gehort um EUR 250-300 fuer den satz, aber im Internet gibts die billiger, Ebay, oder www.competitivecyclist.com


----------



## fx:flow (2. Juni 2008)

christiaan, hast du mittlerweile eigentlich ein m6? oder noch auf dem tollen grünen m3 unterwegs?


----------



## Christiaan (3. Juni 2008)

Noch kein M3, Grunen M3 ist Weg, aber immer noch kein M6, leider


----------



## dh-biker (3. Juni 2008)

Woran liegts ?


----------

